# Guy Martin - Speed



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody watching this. What a guy, Guy is! :yes: He reminds me of some of the ADHD kids that I used to teach. :wallbash: Always on the go and up for anything. He never sits still and appears so "alive"! I remember watching the slo-mos from the I o M TT and seeing his eyes like saucers. His new series saw him becoming the fastest man on a pedal cycle, pedalling frantically at over 100 mph, inches behind a racing truck.  Fantastic viewing. Ba**s of steel! :sweatdrop:

Mike


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep, great bit of telly, and that Laura Trott is a hottie :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tixntox said:


> His new series saw him becoming the fastest man on a pedal cycle, pedalling frantically at over 100 mph, inches behind a racing truck.
> 
> Mike


Sounds like drafting.

Later,

William


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have you seen the IoM TT documentary Close To The Edge? He's in that also & it really is incredible viewing - I watched it twice in a row, then lent it to a friend about a year ago & haven't seen it since :-( I really must get it back off him.

I've recorded Speed & will try & watch it over the weekend - I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved the cycling one.

112mph. On a pedal bike. On a beach. 

:notworthy:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Watch anything with Guy Martin in it , As mentioned above "Closer to the edge" is definately worth a look.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Or there's this:-





 

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Prefered him on the canal boat, a lot slower, looking at bygone engineering industries....a bit like a modern Fred Dibnah ( who I also admired)


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

He is an absolute loon,...... Love it...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard about walking on water but riding a motorcycle on water? :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: I couldn't believe that it started so quickly after being submerged at the bottom of the lake! Good editing?  It took me hours to dry out my bike's electrics after going through a shallow ford! :yes: Excellent watching Guy. Can't wait for the next episode.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well he's gone and broken another record on SNOW! Loved the skateboarding bit (face first!) 

As said, what a guy! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to insert Youtube videos into posts here please?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rekhmire said:


> Can someone tell me how to insert Youtube videos into posts here please?


Just find the YouTube video you want to post, copy the page url then past it into you're reply.


----------

